# pedigree help



## sandpirate1984 (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm getting ready to purchase a puppy for my family that is suppose to be ADBA registered along with parents. When I asked about his parents and bloodline I received this pedigree. Could someone more knowledgeable on this breed history than myself review it and tell me what you think. Thanks for info.

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [330543] :: RASCAL/NIGERINO PUP'S 2011

Eric


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Your dog your looking at is mostly Mt Man, and wildside in the back 3 of 6 and 7 gen.. Almost entirely on the bottom.

The back 6 to 7 on top is heavy Jeep and Crenshaw with Chavis out primarily; with a mt man/wildside dog in there as well.. 


ALL than can be said is that the dog 4 generations back starts to get proven or game dogs as the whole front 3 generations there are not enough dogs to consider your dog game bred; however looks well bred and probably a great bulldog, a great utility dog and probably a great show dog. 

JMO those shouldnt be advertised as Rascal/Nigerino and should be advertised crenshaw/wildside (most of wildside was Mtn Man and Nigerino not ALL most)


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Stan I have a question. This day in age how can you know that the dog in a ped are not game. I mean any one smart enough to know better does not post winners on peds online right?


----------



## sandpirate1984 (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Rudy4747 said:


> Stan I have a question. This day in age how can you know that the dog in a ped are not game. I mean any one smart enough to know better does not post winners on peds online right?


Good question. I see some people on here using "insert famous bulldog here" to qualify their pup as the fire, even though that particular famous bulldog isn't even in the first 5 generations. Why do some get congratulated while others are what the OP supposedly has? For example, my pup Jack had some awesome bulldogs ALL WITHIN THE FIRST 5 GENERATIONS which I am so proud of, but then some others list the new pup they just got with none of these bulldogs in their immediate ped and it's like their pup is the next best thing since sliced bread. Perhaps there is some "riding the coat tails" of famous bulldogs going on here. I cry foul and am whining like a little nancy boy LOL!
P.S. I'm not naming anyone on here in particular...we are all friends and I want it to stay that way


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

like I said Rudy4747.. Tudors puts it best. Sorry I didn't see your post to respond.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Rudy4747 said:


> Stan I have a question. This day in age how can you know that the dog in a ped are not game. I mean any one smart enough to know better does not post winners on peds online right?


That might be true for internet ped's but if you know people who know these dogs and they are knee deep high in the sport it's easy to obtain and verify match records on these dogs wether they are posted up on feds online or not. There are ways of finding out though if it's important enough for you to know.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Alas, we are all in the same boat as the old time greats start fading out of our peds, and the eye of skepticism appears. As the ink outlasts the thinning blood, so will the uncertainty. If it's not in the first 5, then eyebrows should be raised and humility accepted in the realization that our beloved acorn may have fallen further away from the tree than we thought.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Sadie said:


> That might be true for internet ped's but if you know people who know these dogs and they are knee deep high in the sport it's easy to obtain and verify match records on these dogs wether they are posted up on feds online or not. There are ways of finding out though if it's important enough for you to know.


just wanted to know how some people just make assumptions on a dog with out knowing the dog or breeder personaly. You can know a few people but not every one. So it just makes me wonder how can some one know, and say so like they know the dog. Like I asked, people are not pointing out these things any more. I can see if the poured has no direction. Any way that was it.


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

Rudy very true. If you know the dogs you know and if you don't then you ain't supposed to. You can't assume the dogs are not game just because it doesn't say so online.


----------



## SideKick (Jul 18, 2011)

:goodpost:


----------



## APASA (Dec 27, 2010)

I know the guy personally who last owned Weird Jack  He has alot of jeep/redboy/jocko dogs.


----------



## sandpirate1984 (Dec 14, 2011)

Just an update. I ended up getting this pup and very.happy with her. She has a lot of drive and heart looking forward to watching her and seeing how she turns out. I'm still trying to dig for info on some of the other dogs in her ped. Thanks for the info given so far.


----------

